# G17 Gen 5 MOS



## vizioneer1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Alright Glock dudes lightning struck twice recently. Now I acquired a G17 Gen 5 MOS and I dig the size and how it grips. I suppose it’s true that once you get one Glock a few more will follow lol. Bad Dog! .


----------

